# What to look for in a shop broom?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've got a broom in my shop which looks fine, but annoys me that it holds dust in the bristles and seems to drop it where I don't want it. I'm guessing it's what the bristles are made of which makes the difference. Any recommendations what to look for in a good sweeping broom?

Steve


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Depends what kind of dust you have, real fine stuff will get caught in the bristles easier. Look for a vinyl or nylon broom bristles, they will hold less dust I find.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

get that super broom at the fair. The one with the rubber bristles. I have one in my shop and it works great.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

$20 Sam's Club special works great for me!

~tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine has the (plastic?) bristles. Works great. Need to find one that comes with someone to wield it.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I've been using a plain old corn straw broom ever since I can remember. Maybe technique has something to do with it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just one won't do..*

I've got the typical push broom, dust pan and hand brush and a metal scraper like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
This one handles small scraps, glue drips and doesn't kick up the dust. It does leave a small amount on the floor, but other types do also. Then it's time for the shop vac with the floor nozzle.  bill

BTW mine is homemade from an aluminum handle and a 3"x 14" of spring steel from a drywall spreader what went bust.
http://compare.ebay.com/like/220763851633?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Roger Newby said:


> I've been using a plain old corn straw broom ever since I can remember. Maybe technique has something to do with it.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a horse hair push broom, and a horse hair brush, but I mostly use my good ole corn broom. Does an awesome job. Personally though, what I look for in a good broom, is someone else to use it for me. :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It all depends upon what type of floor that you are sweeping.

If the floor is smooth like the inside of most garages, fine bristles natural or synthetic.
If the floor is like your sidewalk or driveway then rather coarse bristles and usually synthetic are best.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sprior said:


> *What to look for in a shop broom?*
> 
> Steve


Somebody to push it. For a broom, a hair type push broom (for concrete). Better yet, an electric billy goat.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"Self starting" would be nice.BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Virtually any broom will take care of the larger trash.

However, it takes a horse hair broom to really clean. It will even find dust to move after the place has been blown clean.

The one I have is over 70 years old and my grandchildren will still be using it.

George


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

The broom I use most is a shop vac. The regular plastic bristle broom gets used so infrequently I have a hard time finding it.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i sweep it under my tablesaw then when i want it gone i fire up the blower, you have to evacuate after you do it though lol


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wife has a little vacum robot-Roumba-I suggested it could get a real test in my shop-She had some unrepeatable comments but the jest of it was that Roumba would commit suicide if it just saw my shop. I quess I could assume I struck out on that one.:thumbdown:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I guessed that plastic bristles would build up a static charge which make it hard for them to let go of the dust.

And the Toolbar folks actually do make a workshop version, but when I saw a picture of it I just laughed that it must be for man cave shops, not real sawdust producers.


----------



## Thomas W (Jul 30, 2019)

hey im looking myself anyone have an opinion on this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dirt-Devil...628867?hash=item56cb567703:g:hfoAAOSwijBdhjyR


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Thomas W said:


> hey im looking myself anyone have an opinion on this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dirt-Devil...628867?hash=item56cb567703:g:hfoAAOSwijBdhjyR



We have had things like that for the house and they are a waste of money.


George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Thomas W said:


> hey im looking myself anyone have an opinion on this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dirt-Devil...628867?hash=item56cb567703:g:hfoAAOSwijBdhjyR


There is a reason that it is no longer made by Dust Devil. There is a reason that it is not for sale on Amazon. There is a reason someone wants to get rid of it on eBay. 

Don't waste your money.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I use the leftover ones from the house. My wife buys them and when she doesn’t like ‘em anymore I get ‘em. There are a couple three in the shop. Don’t know what kind they are or if the are all the same. I don’t need to get every last crumb of dust.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the typical old garage brooms sometimes called push brooms for broad open areas. An air jet with a compressor will get the stuff in hard to reach corners and put the dust where you want it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't use a broom, I use a shop vac. Got the biggest HP vac. Home Depot has. It's a whole lot better than a broom IMO.


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

Just got through using all three...a push I got from rejects where I used to make them...a basic $5 corn broom from Family Dollar...and my trusty 1995 Craftsman Shop Vac. End of the current project and tired of wading through sawdust. When I was a shop foreman, I was always amazed that the guys would cry and moan every day when it was time to clean up. I mean, crap, it's just sawdust. I would MUCH rather wield a broom than a SHOVEL!!!


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

When I decide that my shop floor needs cleaning, I usually start with a large flat shovel, followed by a stiff broom. I can then vacuum it, but why bother. I usually decide to clean it when I start tripping over chunks and small off cuts. This rarely happens more than once per year.

Charley


----------

